# The Diabetes Revolution by Dr Charles Clark



## portman (Mar 28, 2009)

There is an article on this book in the April issue of Saga Magazine. I can't find the book listed on the Recommended Books message board. Has anyone read it? 

Apparently it recommends a low carb diet and the article points out that Dr Clark disagrees with Diabetes UK's recommended diet of bread, pasta, potatoes and rice. He says it contains the equivalent of 45 teaspoons of sugar. "No one has ever explained to me how you can ask someone to lower their blood sugar level and yet recommend a diet based on sugar". 

Diabetes UK said their diet was last reviewed in 2003 and is hoping to review its recommendations this year.


----------



## kojack (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadly, many "experts" have made a fortune publishing nutrition / diet books aimed at diabetics.
We are all different and even react differently in the way we metabolise different breads, pasta and rice.
Does he mention portion size I wonder?

I have seen three so called dieticians who all differ in their advice. The consultant indicated sensible carb counting, control of fats and any amount of refined sugar. Monitoring bg and formulating my own diet.

Most of these so called specialist books are of most use in levelling badly made DIY tables.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 28, 2009)

portman said:


> There is an article on this book in the April issue of Saga Magazine. I can't find the book listed on the Recommended Books message board. Has anyone read it?
> 
> Apparently it recommends a low carb diet and the article points out that Dr Clark disagrees with Diabetes UK's recommended diet of bread, pasta, potatoes and rice. He says it contains the equivalent of 45 teaspoons of sugar. "No one has ever explained to me how you can ask someone to lower their blood sugar level and yet recommend a diet based on sugar".
> 
> Diabetes UK said their diet was last reviewed in 2003 and is hoping to review its recommendations this year.


Dear portman,

I couldn't agree with you more! I have been trying to get Diabetes UK to adopt a controlled carbohydrate approach for years, for some reason they don't seem to understand that if you don't put glucose (carbohydrate) into your body you can't have high blood sugar. I suspect that they are against low carbohydrate because it implies high fat and we have been indoctrinated to believe that saturated fat is a cause of heart disease. If that is the case then I am in big trouble because I eat LOTS of fat and yet my triglycerides are very low (0.9mmol/L). However I live in hope that the forthcoming diet recommendations may at least offer a controlled carbohydrate alternative to the high carbohydrate diet they are currently pushing!

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 28, 2009)

*Pumping*

Hi

I know I keep going on about this but until the 'powers that be' stop this damned postcode lottery of who gets a pump I have no idea what will happen.     On a pump you can eat what you want.   You do not have to have a high carb diet or a low carb diet.  You just need a healthy one.   If you want a plate of scrambled eggs and no toast for breakfast, you can.  You just don't bolus.    In theory on the MDI regime this is supposed to be the same theory but because you can not tell from day to day how the Lantus or Levemir will work that day, it is not possible.

On a pump any diet is possible.

I agree that there are so many people who have made a fortune where diets and foods etc are concerned.    I could tell these experts a thing or two as well I'm sure just from living with a pumper for a few years, food is truly amazing but because I am just 'mum' and not a professor or dr, I would never be taken seriously !


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> I know I keep going on about this but until the 'powers that be' stop this damned postcode lottery of who gets a pump I have no idea what will happen.     On a pump you can eat what you want.   You do not have to have a high carb diet or a low carb diet.  You just need a healthy one.   If you want a plate of scrambled eggs and no toast for breakfast, you can.  You just don't bolus.    In theory on the MDI regime this is supposed to be the same theory but because you can not tell from day to day how the Lantus or Levemir will work that day, it is not possible.
> 
> ...



It's a good point *if* you're on insulin. I'm lucky (and hope I will remain so!) that I can eat what I want, more or less, on MDI and stay well within range. I can see, however, that if you are Type 2 which the majority of diabetics are, then an in-depth assessment of carb intake can produce significant benefits. I get the impression that being Type 2 is in many ways trickier to deal with and demands far stricter and more substantial lifestyle and dietary adjustments. I have great admiration for those who have adapted and found a regime that works for them, even if this means substantially altering their 'natural' tendencies (i.e. how they might eat if they were not diabetic).


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree Northerner.  I only ever talk from an insulin point of view as that is what I know.   I totally admire the people who are type 2 and how they have to deal with diet alone etc, I would be so rubbish at that.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 29, 2009)

Thans for the support to Northerner and Adrienne re type 2 diet restrictions as been feeling a bit glum about it all. My body appears to be coping less and less well with starchy carbs without a spike - and then a drop just as some other Type 2s have advised.  Found myself wondering about insulin but then those of you on insulin have so many different challenges to face

In the meantime I shall keep testing pre and post meal so find my new food balance.  Clark's message seems to be fairly common so hope DUK comes up with that review sooner rather than later

Will also be a bit more rigorous about my exercise regime and see if that helps.  At least I lost 0.5lb last week - every little helps!

Strawberries and low fat yoghurt for breakfast to come then a stroll round the French market that is in town today - see if I can get the husband a pain au raisin so he can get his sugar fix and some nice French cheese for me even if it is full of saturated fats as occasional treat doesn't hurt


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

All I can contribute really is that we have noticed that the more carb generally is in a meal, the more difficult accounting for that carb becomes on MDI -- whether slow or fast burning, or whatever. Slow is obviously exponentially difficult, as I've posted before, but even fast burning is harder to manage than low carb. (I remember reading something from Type1_Sue about this ages ago.)

We have often, often wondered why low carb diet isn't stressed with type 1 as well as type 2. Although our practical difficulty is giving a growing teen the energy he needs on low carb...Indeed, we suspect he is losing weight again, though his numbers are generally lower so it's unlikely to be high bgls doing it. He does eat less than he did before diagnosis (not directly before, as of course he was eating like a horse then to try to get the energy). Worry he's not getting enough... he so wants decent numbers, and tries so hard...He's very slim naturally...


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It's a good point *if* you're on insulin. I'm lucky (and hope I will remain so!) that I can eat what I want, more or less, on MDI and stay well within range. I can see, however, that if you are Type 2 which the majority of diabetics are, then an in-depth assessment of carb intake can produce significant benefits. I get the impression that being Type 2 is in many ways trickier to deal with and demands far stricter and more substantial lifestyle and dietary adjustments. I have great admiration for those who have adapted and found a regime that works for them, even if this means substantially altering their 'natural' tendencies (i.e. how they might eat if they were not diabetic).


Dear Northerner,

You are so right, being a type 2 on a controlled carbohydrate regime does place significant restrictions on ones lifestyle. I have been controlling carbs now for 13 years and there are still times when I could kill for a Danish Pastry! Needless to say I do on occasion succumb.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## VBH (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diabetes-Re...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238362185&sr=8-1

The 3 reviews on there are interesting.  The first was clearly written by someone with very fixed ideas and a closed mind.  The other 2 were written by people willing to think about it and give it a try.  Of course they have tried it and it works for them - or they have taken elements from it which help (more common).

The first reviewer seems to have got the impression that starches are essential.  This is incorrect.  There is nothing in rice, potatoes, bread, pasta that you cannot get from another source - one that does not shoot your BG through the roof.

Now I am not sure whether they were exaggerating, but it seems that from their point of view, this book advocates very low carb.  IF that is the case, then I would not be a fan.  I don't believe that the majority of T2s have to go to that extreme.

Frankly though you can save your money and spend it on test strips instead since that will teach you more - so long as you are testing properly and not just doing it for the hell of it.

As for T1 vs T2, they both have their problems.  In fact I tend to think that T2s on insulin have it slightly worse, but thats generally because they are constantly prescribed more and more <insert your choice of swearword here> premix, without any decent dietary advice or knowledge on the effects that foods have.

But to see things from a non-injecting T2's point of view for a moment.....go look at a restaurant menu.  Now discount everything that comes with potatoes, rice, pasta or bread.

That's how it feels to be T2 sometimes.  Yup, you are having the salad (hold the dressing)

OK so its not quite as bad as that but you get the idea.  We don't have to avoid all of those all the time, but its about managing what you do have and when you have it, given the variations in IR.

However, there are always alternatives and the majority of the time you are not eating out, so its easily controllable.  In fact it becomes second nature and for a large proportion of the time its automatic.  Even eating out is managable although a bit more thought is required.

No I don't want chips with it.  No that doesn't mean I want a jacket potato on it.  No, I don't want bread instead.  If you really feel you have to pad out the plate with something else, shove some more side salad on it or something, I really don't care....

As for the chances of DUK announcing that the high carb diet they have been pushing for years is just flat out wrong.....are around zero.  They would be terrified of being sued.  They are more likely to follow the ADA's lead and gradually accept that a slightly lower carb count MIGHT be ok, if you really really have to.  What's the ADA's current fudge?  Around 170 carbs a day instead of 250?

Well I suppose its a step in the right direction, but I don't see them accepting what is basically common sense for some years yet.


----------

